# Your favorite "thinking" movie - movies that make you think



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2008)

What's your favorite movie that makes you question reality after watching? I can't think of any off the top of my head, due to still being mindlessly confused by them, but I'm talking about thinking movies you have to watch a couple times to "get".


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 12, 2008)

Gone Baby Gone.

to a lesser extent, "Lisa and the Devil", "Gozu" and "Ichi the Killer"(although they were just confusing)


----------



## Chee (Aug 12, 2008)

The Prestige.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 12, 2008)

Akira

lol   

and Ghost in the shell


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Aug 12, 2008)

Donnie Darko.


----------



## Koi (Aug 12, 2008)

Uhm.. I dunno really.  Maybe A Beautful Mind.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 12, 2008)

Fight Club kinda confused me in the end.
The end makes me wanna watch it again


----------



## IsoloKiro (Aug 12, 2008)

I'ma have to choose Memento.


----------



## Koi (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh I forgot to mention The Fountain.  Even though I cried through like the whole thing.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 12, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Uhm.. I dunno really.  Maybe A Beautful Mind.



That's one I was thinking of. Another was the Matrix. First one the most, Reloaded had some "thoughtful" elements too. Revolutions... not so much. Can't really think of another one. I should say I just don't remember other ones.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 12, 2008)

Swimming Pool

Ghost in the Shell

The Prestige


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 12, 2008)

'Se7en' and 'The Usual Suspects'.





Got to love Kevin Spacey.


----------



## delirium (Aug 12, 2008)

Waking Life. Love that movie to bits.


----------



## pierrot harly (Aug 13, 2008)

13th Floor.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2008)

Man, my clever ploy to get new movies to watch is failing me; I've already seen all of those!


----------



## batanga (Aug 13, 2008)

Primer.___


----------



## Hellion (Aug 13, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Man, my clever ploy to get new movies to watch is failing me; I've already seen all of those!



Hard Candy is a mindfuck kinda movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Hard Candy is a mindfuck kinda movie


Yeah, that one was alright. I'm afraid to approach teenaged girls now though. :amazed


----------



## Hellion (Aug 13, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, that one was alright. I'm afraid to approach teenaged girls now though. :amazed



Tell me about it.  The worst part about was that even while she was doing all of that shit, I was thinking Ellen Page is worth risking those consequences,


----------



## Hope (Aug 13, 2008)

Matrix.

I still don't get it.

Also 12 monkeys, that really fucked my head up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Tell me about it. The worst part about was that even while she was doing all of that shit, I was thinking Ellen Page is worth risking those consequences,


Pervert. 

Ok, I thought the same thing. 


Hope said:


> Matrix.
> 
> I still don't get it.
> 
> Also 12 monkeys, that really fucked my head up.


Yeah, 12 Monkeys was pretty good. Matrix was alright, but I'm not sure how  much of a thinker it is, unless you really delve into that whole bible stuff I've heard about, but you have to really be looking out for that.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 13, 2008)

Dark City was another one that I had in mind. Kind of a thinking movie.


----------



## batanga (Aug 14, 2008)

Hope said:


> Matrix.
> 
> I still don't get it.


Huh? How's that possible...?


----------



## Koi (Aug 14, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> Dark City was another one that I had in mind. Kind of a thinking movie.



I originally only watched that flick cause Jennifer Connelly was in it, but I turned out liking a lot not only because of her, heh.

Oh and The Cell is pretty fuckin trippy.  One of my favorites, too, if only for the visual design.  But I like the story a lot.  The only movie I ever liked J-Lo in, hah.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 14, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Hard Candy is a mindfuck kinda movie



It sacrificed any chance of being a good movie for the sake of questioning your morality. But both characters were one-dimensional, unrelatable and unlikeable. So instead of making a shade of gray, we got two pieces of coal. Other than that failed attempt, the movie didn't really have much to say.

With the message of the movie out of the way, the movie as a piece of entertainment fails. It plays out as a thriller, but with the main characters being a evil bitch and a pedo, I didn't give a shit about either of them dieing. So there goes any possible tension.

Hard Candy sucks balls. And this is coming from a self-admitted Ellen Page-tard.


batanga said:


> Primer.___





			
				Shark Skin said:
			
		

> Dark City was another one that I had in mind. Kind of a thinking movie.


+1
It's a shame that in Dark City, they explained so much of it near the end.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 15, 2008)

American Psycho.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Aug 15, 2008)

American History X
V for Vendetta (I personally didn't like it)
Butterfly effect
American Beauty
No Country for Old Men (didn't like it either)
The Green Mile
Princess Mononoke

Documentaries:
Sicko
Bowling for Columbine
Supersize me
The Fog of War: Eleven lessons from the life of Robert Macnamera?

Some really trippy/ cool visuals

Paprika
Howl's moving castle
sin city


----------



## Koi (Aug 15, 2008)

No Country for Old Men didn't make me think so much as it threatened to give me nightmares about Chigurh. D: D: D:


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 15, 2008)

the Dark Knight made me think. Actually, any movie can make me think, as long as I try. They all have messages.


----------



## Auron (Aug 15, 2008)

Memento - great concept awesome movie...truly original


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 15, 2008)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## artzy* (Aug 15, 2008)

21 Grams (2003)
A really nice movie with a lot of tragedy and a really REALLY nice story.  Everyone is linked with another event that happent to someone else.  In the end it makes a huge triangle between 3 persons. And the ending is pretty good too! You have to watch it! The reason behind the name is that when you die, you lose 21 grams, could that be the weight of your soul?



MartialHorror said:


> Gone Baby Gone.
> 
> to a lesser extent, "Lisa and the Devil", "Gozu" and "Ichi the Killer"(although they were just confusing)



Omg, ichi the killer, i thought i was the only one who saw that movie, i have to go with you on that one, it was a pure masterpiece.  That sadomaso guy was just the bomb and the way it all ends is pretty nice as well as kind of disgusting and confusing.


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 15, 2008)

The Illusionist

The Prestige


----------



## raxor (Aug 15, 2008)

Memento and Fight Club.

First time I saw them the really messed with my head


----------



## ctizz36 (Aug 15, 2008)

I guess one I can think of is the Saw movies


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2008)

Fight Club was pretty awesome. 

I might have to watch this "Gone Baby Gone" thing.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 15, 2008)

Koi said:


> No Country for Old Men didn't make me think so much as it threatened to give me nightmares about Chigurh. D: D: D:



Life is full of irony and random events. That's what I got from it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2008)

I dont see how some of these movies make you think......Sure, "No Country for Old Men" and "Se7en" were great movies, but I didn't really think much about them.....

"The Prestige" sort of made me think I guess, and "The Illusionist" made me think why the hell so many people liked it......but there are some wierd ass choices here.


----------



## Vangelis (Aug 17, 2008)

Matrix
Butterfly Effect
Jacobs Ladder
The Langoliers


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2008)

The Langoliers........wierdest choice ever.....


----------



## Vangelis (Aug 17, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> The Langoliers........wierdest choice ever.....



Its a movie that'll make you think.


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 17, 2008)

Patch Adams. 

The Dead Poet's Society


----------



## Hope (Aug 17, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, 12 Monkeys was pretty good. Matrix was alright, but I'm not sure how  much of a thinker it is, unless you really delve into that whole bible stuff I've heard about, but you have to really be looking out for that.



12 monkeys scared me at the time. 

I really don't understand the Matrix, not one bit.



batanga said:


> Huh? How's that possible...?



Quite easy, I just don't get it 

I remembered another film, Fight Club. I liked that film. I don't think anybody expected what happened.


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 17, 2008)

Se7en

...


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Aug 17, 2008)

You guys have got some pretty shallow "thinkin" movies...
Fun ones =
Thank You For Smoking (Not really, but sorta. I can't help but mention it.)
Dark City

Real thinking movies = ones by...
Alejandro Jodorowsky like The Holy Mountain or El Topo
Darren Aronofsky like The Fountain, Pi, or the ever popular Requiem for a Dream

And to list one not made yet, Choke! (Book written by Chuck Palahniuk, Fight Club)


----------



## RugaRell (Aug 17, 2008)

Cube Trilogy, i just wanna know what the hell was going on there!


----------



## Luckyday (Aug 17, 2008)

_The Science of Sleep_
It one of the few movies (that I know right now) to have a plot base soley on inner conflict alone.


----------



## ethereal (Aug 17, 2008)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Matrix
Butterfly Effect
Cube


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 17, 2008)

Matrix is really confusing.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 17, 2008)

Tokio_no_Go said:


> Real thinking movies = ones by...
> Alejandro Jodorowsky like The Holy Mountain or El Topo
> Darren Aronofsky like The Fountain, Pi, or the ever popular Requiem for a Dream



Naw.

And The Holy Mountain and El Topo have to be some of the trippiest films ever made but there really is nothing to them besides the imagery. Sure Jodorowsky attacks pretty much everything, but the whole movie is a trip. There is no point to them.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2008)

Fountain is a good one.......was thinking "Requiem for a Dream" but I didnt think too much about it....


----------



## Even (Aug 17, 2008)

Lucky Number Slevin
Fight Club
Secret Window
Vanilla Sky (major mindfuck.. Didn't like it though...)


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 17, 2008)

I understood El topo

I believe


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Aug 17, 2008)

The Usual Suspects.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I had to keep watching it again and again to try and see  i could make out any difference between the lies and the truth.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 17, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> I understood El topo
> 
> I believe



Really, what's the overall message? Roger Ebert wrote a "great film" article about the movie, and in it he admitted he didn't now what the fuck was going on.




			
				Roger Ebert said:
			
		

> Reviews of "El Topo" tend to be infuriating because their authors, myself included, fail to make coherent sense of the film and are reduced to laundry lists of its ingredients


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 17, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Really, what's the overall message? Roger Ebert wrote a "great film" article about the movie, and in it he admitted he didn't now what the fuck was going on.



Well, as I see it, in the first part its the search of a man for glory even at the cost of his own son.

Then, when he thinks he has find it he miserably fails (losing almost his own life) and tries to start a new one with the most misserable people out there but destiny always catch you and then his son returns and ending his life in a twist of happenings.

that being showed in the weirdest way but well 

Destiny always find you and fucks you in the ass, i guess


----------



## Botzu (Aug 17, 2008)

Solid Snake said:


> 'Se7en' and 'The Usual Suspects'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 agreed and the illusionist


----------



## RugaRell (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh another one, that Robin Williams film, What Dreams May Come


----------



## chrisp (Aug 18, 2008)

Hahaha, teh title cracked me up!

ROFLMAO!!


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 18, 2008)

national treasure 
that makes you think
especially if you're not american and don't know about the history of america


----------



## horsdhaleine (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't know what thinking film are but these are some of the films and made me stop and ponder for quite a long time.

American History X
The Green Mile
Rashomon (Akira Kurosawa)
Vidocq (French film)
Being John Malkovich
Bayaning Third World (Third world hero - Filipino film)
Shawshank Redemption
Batch '81 (Filipino film)
In the Mood for Love (Wong Kar Wai)
Hable con Ella (Almodovar)
Kakabakaba ka ba? (Filipino film)
Amores Perros (Alejandro González Iñárritu)
Sigh (chinese film)


----------



## NecroAngel (Aug 25, 2008)

Memento, Fight Club, and to a lesser extent Donnie Darko and The Machinist.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 26, 2008)

I just recently saw Deja Vu, and that definitely made me think.


----------



## Halo (Aug 26, 2008)

City of God


----------



## Yosha (Aug 26, 2008)

donnie darko
pi
jacobs ladder (was pretty good for thinking)
12 monkeys


----------



## Connie (Aug 27, 2008)

Fight Club
The Butterfly Effect
The Prestige

Thats all I can think of.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 27, 2008)

American Psycho.


Could i do it ?


----------



## omniwind (Aug 29, 2008)

Chee said:


> The Prestige.



Lol same here, great movie.  Deja Vu


----------

